# On LGB 0.8 and having problems with installing OI File Manager and Voice Search



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

When trying to install I get "package file was not signed correctly". I read that uninstalling them through TB and then re-install through market fixes. Unfortunately it says something like can't install on this system. I can't remember the exact error message.

What can I do to install these?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Which phone are you on?


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Droid X


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Which rom?


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Liberty Gingerbread .8


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you update to the .596 gb rom then wipe data and cache then install 0.8. Also make sure you don't have an incomplete download


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes. I was on 0.7 with 0.596 and did a complete wipe (factory reset, cache and Dalvik cache). Am I the only one with these issues?


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

OK. So today, Voice Search upgraded. Go figure.


----------

